# I don't want another winter like this last one



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I got practically nothing done all winter. The problem was the cold exacerbating my Rheumatoid Arthritis. Except this was different. The cold has always made it worse, but something weird was going on. It started out with me feeling like I was bruised all over in my muscles every time we had a cold spell, as if I had been beaten. It got progressively worse with each cold spell.

I would start feeling better when we'd have a warm spell, but about the time I got to where I could move around, another cold spell would hit, and the pain would be worse than last time.

Unfortunately, the winter stayed around until spring. As I said, it got worse with each cold spell, and then the pain started going deeper. The last few cold spells, it felt like not only were my muscles bruised, but the pain went all the way to my bones. My BONES hurt!









So the way it was, my joints were swollen and stiff, my muscles were bruised, and my bones hurt (I never used to know what old people meant when they said they felt the weather in their bones, but now I know).

It's finally warm enough that I'm starting to get a little stuff done around the house that I'm soooo far behind on.

What will help me next winter? Glucosamine does nothing at all for me. OTC Naproxen and Ibuprophen helps but I'd rather not depend on those.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Hawaii???


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The glucosamine with chondroitin is said to be quite good for osteoarthritis, but I don't think it's suggested as much for rheumatoid version. One of my aunts suffered from that for years. (this was back in the 70s and 80s. She was an artist and by the age of 50 couldn't lift a brush anymore. Gold treatments, whatever else they offered..nothing worked. 

She was in the hospital for kidney problems (in her late 50s) and they had to do a complete blood transfer. After the transfer, and after her kidneys started to work again...she noticed the arthritis going down. Within 6 months she was walking, painting, knitting. Her story was written up for some medical article in the AMA medical journal and the basis for some of the new research into how blood can affect rheumetoid arthritis. She died at age 97...some osteoarthritis, but the rhuemetoid never came back and she was active and mobile to the end.

now. Knowing that....perhaps you can find something that helps clense the blood? I know that's hard...but....it's an idea anyway. She never knew if it was something in the new blood she received, or if it was that her own blood was causing the problem and that ANY new blood would help.

In another thread I mentioned how Green Tea has seemed to help with my knees. It's not rheumetoid arthritis...but might be worth a try. A couple of cups a day..they make a really YUMMY blueberry green tea; and the ginger green tea is really good iced.(as is the mint green tea)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've just been reading the Mayo clinic site for rheumatoid arthritis...you probably already know a bunch of it...but maybe something will trigger a "I can do that"?
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/rheumatoid-arthritis/DS00020/DSECTION=treatments-and-drugs. there's a menu on the left side that puts up "diagnosis" "treatment" "home remedies", etc.

Since it's caused by your immune system going into overdrive....and white cells going into the joints and causing mayhem....

Any chance you can get the cortisone shots? or the more advanced drugs than the OTC ibuprophen?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Any chance you can get the cortisone shots? or the more advanced drugs than the OTC ibuprophen?


I have no doctor, no money and no insurance.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I hope someone comes on here with some suggestions, ladycat. You just described my winter perfectly. I'm just now beginning to move about without my cane, too late for the spring garden. I _just_ get my feeding chores done and we can still wade thru the house.

Hawaii sounds good.

I have just started the Sam-e and fish oil(which is like drinking lemon furniture polish ), and bromelain. I'm not a good candidate for some of the new drugs because of chronic lung problems. I take ibuprophen in limited amounts since it irritates the tummy.

I'm researching, and I'll share on this thread what I find, both silly and sound.

Jackie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm....If you can't work, you should be able to qualify for either SSD or SSI. That would get you on medicare. Our state (wisconsin) has a supplement to medicare for those who can't afford the co-pays..dunno if texas does or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's something of interest: http://healthday.com/Article.asp?AID=627759


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Interesting article, especially in light of a product I was introduced to this week.

My favorite health food store suggested *Arth-X-Plus*. A local doctor had tried it with one of his very young patients at the insistence of her family- they were all amazed at the results.

It turns out that part of the herbal component is *hydranga*. Here is more info [ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Arth-X-Plus&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=[/ame] . 

I've just started the product, so can't speak to its effacy yet.

Jackie


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I had a winter like that. It gradually got better and finally went away. Soaks in hot tub were all that helped.

One thing that did seem to help my aunt was to stay away from red meat and white foods (white rice, sugar, flour, bread, etc.). My bil has found relief staying away from all carbonated drinks.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My sister has it, and she swears by an anti-inflammatory diet. She ALSO was tested for food allergies, and removed those from her diet.

She says she is a lot better.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Ladycat: 

If you have no money , no insurance - go to your nearest hospital - talk to the social worker. You may have to stand up for yourself as they are overworked. Ask about medicaid insurance. 
If you don't qualify for that, there is insurance funded by the federal tobacco tax. (at least in Az) but it doesn't hurt to ask. 

If you get nowhere, call your State Health Department. Keep at it & good luck.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I have no doctor, no money and no insurance.


I agree with Wolf Mom, you need to try to track down a social worker to help you. Here we have a lot of programs for the un-insured. Speak up and see if you can get yourself some health care. 

Hugs to you Ladycat. My Mom has Rheumatoid but has wonderful insurance. I guess my only itty bitty piece of advice it to remember it is an auto-immune disease so things like stress and diet are huge for all auto-immune diseases.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

It's getting bad again with these cold spells we're having. It leaves me weak and drained. Naproxen and ibuprofen eases the pain some, but doesn't help with the tiredness.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> It's getting bad again with these cold spells we're having. It leaves me weak and drained. Naproxen and ibuprofen eases the pain some, but doesn't help with the tiredness.


I have MS, which is also an auto-immune disease. For the fatigue, I take L-carnitine.

I had heard that L-Carnitine was good for RA, and since I also had an auto-immune disease I tried it and it worked very well indeed.

Since it is apparently good for 2 diferent auto-immune diseases, can I convince you to try it? I get it at the grocery store next to the vitamins. I take 3 ills a day, and I felt better in just 36 hours. By day 3 I was feelng more like myself again
.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you tried Extra Virgin Olive Oil? 2 Tablespoons once a day. It's a good anti-inflammatory, among other health benefits. I like to chase mine down with a Triscuit, one after each tablespoon. RA among both Greeks and Italians is very low. I also take two 1200 mg Fish Oil Softgels daily. Still trying to force myself into a healthier diet of fresh vegetables and fruits after being raised on Sysco Foods. Not the easiest thing to do, but I have weaned myself off of any carbonated drinks....well, maybe a couple of sips per month, if that. I'm getting there! Have also read about massaging with peanut oil and olive oil for RA. Just trying to give you some suggestions that can maybe help ya feel better this winter. I have that "beaten" feeling from sunrise to sunset so I can understand somewhat how horrible it must feel.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Might look into BVT, worked great for both hubby (arthritis in elbow) and also for my hand joint pain that disappeared after I had been stung a few times (Beekeeper). Naturapaths can inject the Venom via shots.

Not to push it again, but I don't sell it, so here you go. Kefir Milk is recommended for those suffering from Arthritis. Also, sugar free diet.

I wish you the best & that you find a treatment that will work for you!

For the record, I don't want another Winter like it either!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> It's getting bad again with these cold spells we're having. It leaves me weak and drained. Naproxen and ibuprofen eases the pain some, but doesn't help with the tiredness.


Have you thought about moving to a warmer climate? If you do move, look to states with better health care for the poor/disabled because it dosn't sound like yours is helping out much for you. 

{{hugs}} hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

morningstar said:


> Have you thought about moving to a warmer climate? If you do move, look to states with better health care for the poor/disabled because it dosn't sound like yours is helping out much for you.
> 
> {{hugs}} hope you are feeling better soon.


I can't move. I have no money and I'm unable to work. I also can't get a driver's license due to having floating retinas (only correctable by surgery). So I'm stuck where I am.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I can't move. I have no money and I'm unable to work. I also can't get a driver's license due to having floating retinas (only correctable by surgery). So I'm stuck where I am.


Goodness, sorry ladycat, I didn't realize moving was so far out of the question. I would think you should be able to get on Medicare due to need?

I sure hope this winter is kinder to you {{hugs}}


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I take Celadren (sp). It was recommended to me by a friend with bad artheritis. It works for me. I get it online from Costco.

Other than that I find that nearly all of my aches and pains come from allowing my muscles and tendons to become stiff. The more flexible and toned I keep myself the less pain I have and the younger I feel. I may take up Yoga after I move.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the Celadrin at Costco fishhead. My husband doesn't have RA but he does have arthritis in his hands, looks wonderful, and cheap too! For others, here is the link to the cream (which is what I am going to try), although it is also available in pills. Great alternative or an addition to RA suffers though. My Mom is on Remicade, she stretches it as long as she can between treatments but she is down to about every 6-8 weeks during the cold winter months. I'm going to get her a jar of this cream too. 

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for this thread. I have been having joint pain all summer and fall. Both ankles and my right elbow. They have stiffened up so much I can hardly bend them. It began after hundreds of bug bites during the summer. MIght be a coincidence, might not. Sometimes there is a fever and afterwards the pain is worse. ankles are swollen and sometimes red.
Linda


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

Have you tried Vit D3? It must be the D3, and it should be in a softgel, such as the one that is distributed by Solgar, and it should be taken with oil. (I mean, have some butter on your toast, or some olive oil on your salad before taking the vitamin.)
I take the 1000 IU softgel. This is worth at least a try, I thnk. (To heal, not to stop pain immediately.)

http://www.solgar.com/SolgarProducts/Vitamin-D3-Cholecalciferol-1000-IU-Softgels.htm


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

mommagoose_99 said:


> Thanks for this thread. I have been having joint pain all summer and fall. Both ankles and my right elbow. They have stiffened up so much I can hardly bend them. It began after hundreds of bug bites during the summer. MIght be a coincidence, might not. Sometimes there is a fever and afterwards the pain is worse. ankles are swollen and sometimes red.
> Linda


I doubt this is a coincidence. The exact same thing has happened to me, two summers in a row. It makes it difficult to garden. It seems to be some form of allergic reaction. Thats why I am currently trying the D3. My pain has gone away now, and I have my fingers crossed for a better summer next year.


----------



## Spiralina (Oct 17, 2009)

Ladycat, I sympathize with you. While eliminating culprits like detrimental environmental exposures, you could try taking encapsulated cayenne pepper mixed with bentonite clay and spirulina. I take two twice a day to keep me moving and relatively pain free. I've taken these on and off, for about 11 or 12 years. 

Kind Regards,


Kind Regards,


----------

